# First Dbol cycle - Side effects & PCT



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright Fellas,

I was hoping to get a bit of advice as somebody who is about to start there first ever cycle. I have been training hard for around 5yrs now but curiosity has finally got to me enough for me to experiment. I have got a good diet and supplement very well, weigh 84kgs and hit muscle groups hard 5 times a week, I'm currently having a break from alcohol so i thought its the ideal time to try some Dbol (should you completely avoid drinking whilst using Dbol?).

I am starting a 6 week course of the 'blue heart' Dbol today. Looking at 20mg for the first 2 weeks then 30mg for the remaining 4. I am also using potassium tablets and milk thistle whilst on my course to reduce water retention and support my liver, along with the usual protein supplements and some pre-workout Jack 3d.

I have been reading a lot into side effects but am not sure whether they are as extreme with Dbol in comparison to jabs. So my questions I would like to ask are

1. What side effects should I expect with Dbol?

2. What PCT should I do and for how long?

Would really appreciate some feedback from some of those more experienced users?

Much appreciated

Mac


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

just wondering ... why dbol only


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mate ive never took steroids nor am i clued up on them but i know a lad who took dbol only and didnt gain that much size. He then run test+dbol and the size he has gained is amazing. For my first course i was going to do dbol only but now im definately 100% gunna be running test with it


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

6 weeks - 30 - 40mg a day

Nolvadex incase of any side of gyno

Sides you MAY experience is , gyno , water retention , bloated face

incase of any sign of gyno start taking 20mg nolvadex per day .. should sort it out.

PCT.. nolvadex and clomid for 4-6 weeks.

Clomid 100mg for first 2 weeks of pct then 50mg for the remaining weeks.

nolvadex 20mg throughout the pct.


----------



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cheers for your replies lads!

Just easing myself in really! My training is prob at the best its been all year and just using the Jack 3D before training has made me smash PBs, I just find it hard to put extra size on, have always lingered at just over 13stone but however much I find it hard putting on size, have a really high metabolism, and thought some Dbol wud give me a little boost! Not really sure about injecting steroids to be honest, its not something that has ever appealed!

Do you think I need a PCT just from doing this on its own for 6 weeks?

So you reckon its pointless on its own? I mean I was just gonna do 6 weeks and see if there are any gains....

Appreciate your advice on this!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Mac10 said:


> Cheers for your replies lads!
> 
> Just easing myself in really! My training is prob at the best its been all year and just using the Jack 3D before training has made me smash PBs, I just find it hard to put extra size on, have always lingered at just over 13stone but however much I find it hard putting on size, have a really high metabolism, and thought some Dbol wud give me a little boost! Not really sure about injecting steroids to be honest, its not something that has ever appealed!
> 
> ...


if you find it hard to gain weight .. i would sort the diet out first then use the gear .. if you don't eat and take gear. you will not gain muscle regardless.


----------



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response Toby,

Have spoken to a few people about things but it only really occured to me today to sign up to a blog like this, which is proving to be a pretty useful solution!

Was gonna get some Volvadex for this? From my knowledge this is basically the build up of fat in the chest right due to estrogen balance?


----------



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cheers for this really helpful, should I expect my bollocks to shrink?!


----------



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok brilliant that sounds good, is Nolva easily accessible?

Diet is healthy and plenty supplements. Tend to have 3 diff shakes a day - high carb in morning, oat shake in afternoon, whey straight after workout. Food wise couple chicken breasts a day, pasta, brown rice, plenty of vegetables with dinner, and snacks that tend to be peanut butter on toast and I guess a few things i should steer clear of, crisps, choc bar occasionally....

I am using the Pottasium tablets and milk thistle which I am hoping will be beneficial.


----------



## Mac10 (Aug 17, 2011)

sizar said:


> if you find it hard to gain weight .. i would sort the diet out first then use the gear .. if you don't eat and take gear. you will not gain muscle regardless.


I do eat plenty but seem to have a very high metabolism, I have been very focused on my training for a good few years now and try to eat regular small means with plenty protein, sometimes can be hard in an office environment so i tend to have a good 3 shakes a day also....

I dont want to sound like a first timer to this all, its something i take very seriously and am lifting weights which are quite large for someone of my weight so its just a little frustrating that I grow at a fairly slow pace, just wanted to see if this could help...


----------



## MMAallday (Oct 17, 2011)

I am very new to this, can you take test oraly or do you need to inject it.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Only ran dbol once ages ago. I got:

-Gyno

-Unbearable back and shin pumps

-A big fat watermelon head

I no longer take dbol...

**This *was* one of my first courses though so I new less about controlling sides at that time...


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Why do people take Test along with it, to help keep the gains?

Is there not an oral version of something you could take along with DBol for a similar effect?


----------



## spenny4917 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi guys, i went on a cycle of 10mg yellow dbols last year but no longer have anyone to supply me. where is the best/safest/cheapest place to buy dbol today? plus i live in newcastle, anywhere local? would appreciate any help


----------



## Mhussain (Feb 2, 2012)

Mac10 said:


> Alright Fellas,
> 
> I was hoping to get a bit of advice as somebody who is about to start there first ever cycle. I have been training hard for around 5yrs now but curiosity has finally got to me enough for me to experiment. I have got a good diet and supplement very well, weigh 84kgs and hit muscle groups hard 5 times a week, I'm currently having a break from alcohol so i thought its the ideal time to try some Dbol (should you completely avoid drinking whilst using Dbol?).
> 
> ...


Hi,

I know i replied to this late but you shouldnt need any PCT on this cycle but JUST incase get some Nolvadex... Also on youre next cycle try adding Deca and Sust to youre cycle.

My first cycle was just Dbol too but on my second cycle i added Deca and Sust to it and the gains are amazing!!!

How did youre cycle go?good gains?


----------



## RobertPaulsen (Aug 4, 2012)

spenny4917 said:


> hi guys, i went on a cycle of 10mg yellow dbols last year but no longer have anyone to supply me. where is the best/safest/cheapest place to buy dbol today? plus i live in newcastle, anywhere local? would appreciate any help


Dude, can't ask that here. Check the forum rules.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

RobertPaulsen said:


> Dude, can't ask that here. Check the forum rules.[/QUO
> 
> im sure he will appreciate you telling him that 10 months later


----------



## trucker tom (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Guys..Been doin pink D-bol for 2 weeks now..Not much gains probably due to poor diet..

I have Tamoxifen for afters . can any one say if this is right and if so how much to take..

And like most of you say i also need a decent supplier..I live in kent if anyone can help out..

Tom..


----------

